# JL 500/1 clipping



## Lysdexik (Oct 19, 2009)

I own a 2007 Volkswagen Passat with a Pioneer Premier P800 PRS HU, a JL 500/1 mono block, and 2x 10w3v3 subs in a sealed box. I have the power wires running down one side of the car, and the RCA's down the other and I'm also running an Alpine 2 channel amp to my front door speakers. About 1-2 weeks ago, my amp started to clip at different volume levels and I'm not sure what the problem is because I think I've gone over everything. The subs are wired in parallel and I was reading a 3-4 ohm load coming from connections on the box itself.

There is no thermal light coming on, but I have not had the chance to check the current and voltage going to the amp as I don't have my good multimeter with me right now. So what exactly is happening is usually the subs will play at a low volume, but once you turn it up the amp will shut off and on and you will hear the sub hitting randomly.

The ground is good, I sanded down the metal beneath the seatbelt bolt and that is where I have it connected. I checked the fuse, there is no problem with it. I have adjusted the amp settings, and turned on/off loudness on the HU with no difference.

I am thinking that the problem has to be with the amp as I've run out of ideas unless someone has another idea? I plan to hook up a different amp as soon as I can find someone willing to let me do so but until then I am going to try anything and everything as this problem is VERY annoying.


----------



## envisionelec (Dec 14, 2005)

Just as important as the ground is the battery connection. I've seen many poor battery or fuseholder connections - or even bad fuses if it's a AGU. A quick test is to check the voltage at the amplifier. If it's fluctuating, you've got a bad connection somewhere. If not...there is a problem with the amplifier.


----------



## Lysdexik (Oct 19, 2009)

envisionelec said:


> Just as important as the ground is the battery connection. I've seen many poor battery or fuseholder connections - or even bad fuses if it's a AGU. A quick test is to check the voltage at the amplifier. If it's fluctuating, you've got a bad connection somewhere. If not...there is a problem with the amplifier.


Thank you sir. Apparently my brother said that the voltage is in fact fluctuating, so I really hope that the amp isn't at fault after I check all of the connections. I will probably get around to it early next week and post back with the results.


----------

